# New to bionic



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Im coming from a droid x so im familar with using rsd and sbf. Im wondering can the latest bionic update be rooted? If not can it be downgraded by sbf? Im just not to shure how to go about it with the bionic

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

When you say the latest are you on. 893 or. 901? If you are on. 893 you should be able to 4ever root using DroidTh3orys method which can be found in the development section. If you are on. 901 you would have to use the script to bring you "back on the OTA path" and forever root before the. 901 update. This is also available in the development section.

Sent from the RootzWiki App


----------



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. Im not shure what the phone is running, I will be getting it tommorow. Thanks!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

No problem. That's what we are here for. Feel free to message me on Gtalk if you need any help getting things set up. asrmatt @ gmail.


----------

